# Solid Oak from Gib



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

A couple of months back, Gib sold three oak board cuts at a give-away price, and being a cheapskate, I jumped on the deal and bought one. It is now a part of my permanent collection of slingshots that are either too beautiful or too rare to shoot. I did, however shoot it enough rounds to know that is is a very fine shooter which, if you do your part, will put the ball right where you want it to go. It handles my .375 lead balls very well with the 3/4 inch straight cut Theraband flats and a very nice lightweight leather pouch. I did not do pull or velocity tests, but comparing with my other slingshots, I'd say pull is about 10 pounds and velocity is in the 150~160 range, which is good performance. Craftsmanship is flawless and the finish is superb.

Well done, Gib.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, I have one just like it and I love it. Great slingshot. Gib really does go the extra mile with his finishes, too. Congratulations, Henry.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good review Henry, Gib stuffs are always good in finishing.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like a fine slingshot


----------

